# Best Target



## bwlacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Spyderweb's are great, for less money a great fp target also is the Morell Outdoor Range bag. I usually get about 6 years out of them and I shoot alot. You can also get a replacement cover and extend the life more than that.


----------

